# Renting your house in Australia when retireing



## SteveKaz (2 mo ago)

Hi all, my wife and I would like to retire in Thailand, I have some questions and any help would be greatly appreciated.

We would like to rent out our home here in Qld and keep it whilst we live abroad to add to our income, what tax implications are there when doing this?
Does anyone use a tax agent for their Australian property and if so are there any recommendations for ones located in Brisbane or the Gold Coast?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Given it is real property located in Australia, you would report the rent as income on your Australian tax return.

If you end up becoming a tax resident of Thailand...

this rental income will be taxed by the ATO at the non-resident rate
If you repatriate rental income to Thailand during the year it was earned, then that income will be subject to Thai personal income taxes.
If you remain at tax resident of Australia then you would pay income tax on the rental income at the resident tax rate.

Regardless, depending on how long you rent it out for, when you eventually sell it, there will potentially be CGT implications as you may not be eligible for the primary home exemption

More details here..









Property and capital gains tax


How CGT affects real estate, including rental properties, land, improvements and your home.




www.ato.gov.au


----------

